# Victory done !



## aokpops (Jan 22, 2017)

I always wanted to buy a Victory motorcycle . Just never like the look an never had the talent to make it look good . Good or bad there done making them .


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 22, 2017)

I'd heard the same thing, but didn't know the details as to why.

My current ride:


----------



## aokpops (Jan 22, 2017)

Sweet ride !


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 23, 2017)

aokpops said:


> Sweet ride !




It's the 1st BMW bike I've owned. I was curious about them, and decided to buy one and see what all the talk was about.

I'm at an age now, that it will most likely be my last street bike. It's been a good bike and it handles very well. But, it does have a personality of it's own and that takes some getting used to. My closet BMW dealer is over 100+ miles away in Phoenix.

I've always owned Japanese bikes in the past, both off-road and on-road. But, they've even changed a lot on the past 20 yrs. or so.

Anyways, I'm looking forward to my 1st ride this Spring since having my right knee replaced. I'm hoping that I will be a whole lot more comfortable.


----------



## milkman (Jan 23, 2017)

[QUOTE="Free Will, post: 6131426, member:

Anyways, I'm looking forward to my 1st ride this Spring since having my right knee replaced. I'm hoping that I will be a whole lot more comfortable.[/QUOTE]

I'm interested in how that ride goes. I had both knees replaced at the same time in '14 and have really gotten interested in a used Goldwing. I am only hesitant because when I set in one position for a time, my knees stiffen up and need to be walked out. I may just see how they do on my brothers Ultra Classic, but would hate to sink money in a bike and find that I can't enjoy it.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 24, 2017)

milkman said:


> [QUOTE="Free Will, post: 6131426, member:
> 
> Anyways, I'm looking forward to my 1st ride this Spring since having my right knee replaced. I'm hoping that I will be a whole lot more comfortable.



I'm interested in how that ride goes. I had both knees replaced at the same time in '14 and have really gotten interested in a used Goldwing. I am only hesitant because when I set in one position for a time, my knees stiffen up and need to be walked out. I may just see how they do on my brothers Ultra Classic, but would hate to sink money in a bike and find that I can't enjoy it.[/QUOTE]


My BMW does not have a "foot forward" position, like a lot of cruisers have. Many also have_ highway pegs _that allow you to take your feet off the foot pegs and extend your legs forward.

Most of the HD's seem to have a foot forward position, if not floorboards, which make riding even more comfortable. Maybe a visit to a bike dealer or two and see what's available out there. Spend some time just sitting on the bikes in the display room.


----------



## milkman (Jan 24, 2017)

Free Will said:


> Maybe a visit to a bike dealer or two and see what's available out there. Spend some time just sitting on the bikes in the display room.



I did that back in '73, I had narrowed it down to two bikes and went to check them out, R75/5 and Z1 903, the Z1 went home with me, but I have often thought that I would have liked the R although a different animal. It will be a struggle when the spring starts.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 24, 2017)

milkman said:


> I did that back in '73, I had narrowed it down to two bikes and went to check them out, R75/5 and Z1 903, the Z1 went home with me, but I have often thought that I would have liked the R although a different animal. It will be a struggle when the spring starts.




One thing for sure, lots and lots of cruisers now more popular than ever. Although I've never been a "cruiser kind of guy," as you get older, you tend to have more of an open mind.

I've always been into sport-bikes and sport-touring bikes. My 1st big bike was a 1976 Kawasaki KZ-900. Bought it when I got out of the military. When I was overseas, I had a Laverda Jota 1000 and then a Ducati 900SS Desmo.

Cool thing about riding in Europe, they don't enforce the speed limits all that much on the auto-strada and autobahn.


----------



## aokpops (Jan 27, 2017)

Free Will said:


> It's the 1st BMW bike I've owned. I was curious about them, and decided to buy one and see what all the talk was about.
> 
> I'm at an age now, that it will most likely be my last street bike. It's been a good bike and it handles very well. But, it does have a personality of it's own and that takes some getting used to. My closet BMW dealer is over 100+ miles away in Phoenix.
> 
> ...


I think you will enjoy it , know what you mean about last street bike


----------

